# My Review - FlatOut Ultimate Carnage



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys, this is my second game review on this forum. My first review was on Street Racing Syndicate, a good racing game.Now i am going to review the FlatOut successor, Flat Out Ultimate Carnage.
Although this game released few months back, that is August of 2008(i think so) , i just now got my hands to this game. The game doesnt cost too much. I got it for 450 Rs here in Music World. The config in which i installed the game is 

Pentium 4 HT 3.7GHz
2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
7600GT 
ASUS P5N MX

*Gameplay* - 8/10

The gameplay is what i never played of. I play games like NFS , Juiced, even SRS , but never played any destruction kinda game.So this is somewhat new to me. I like this destruction thing first. The second one is the modes, esp the Derby races in Flatout mode, is my favourite. The Carnage mode is somewhat i dont like to try, but after finishing the Faltout mode i had to play that mode. The races were cool especially the drivers thrown out of the car as a result of a crash. I usually crash the cars mostly than drive them.  . IMHO, this games gameplay is far better than Undercover, where we never loose a race.Finally, the game is pure fun-filled one. It never lets me down in this part. I was half-hearted to shut my system after playing this game for 5hours. This is just another good thing i felt after my favourite GTA series.

*Graphics* - 8.5/10

As like new titles, i just set all the visual settings to low to get decent FPS, but after set them to low i got a whooping 30+FPS, So i just try set all to high(2xAF,0xAA) and i get a decent 15-19FPS. I was just wonder to see it ran on its full glory. Thanks for the developers to set such a minium requirement to play the game at maxed out. The Environment makes me completely sinked into the game.The graphics looks cool and it matches for the theme of the game. Especially the rusted cars looks great and the tracks were stuunning. I had found no glitches in the graphics. But the onlything that makes me sad is, no AA and 2xAF. If i changes any of these things then the game is unplayable. The motion blur effect also looks good. I give it 8.5 out of 10 as it run on high settings, even on such historical rig.

*Sound* - 6/10

Tracks were seems good at the start of the game, but getting bored to hear the repetitive tracks. Since i play the game for 5hrs in stretch its real irritating for me. The SFX sounds are good and esp the crashing of the cars was ok, and not so good. Other than this the environmental sounds were OKish fopr me.

*Story*

Is there anything called Story in this game. I was completely disappointed at this phase. I usually use to play the game with their storylines. Thats the reason why i like the NFS:MW till now. But there is no such matter called story in this game. Thats completely rubbish IMO. That doesnt mean i completely hate the game, but the point is i like the game, but if some story is there, i liked it damned lot than now.

*Overall*

As overall, i like the game a lot if there is some storyline in the game. But i knew that expecting story line for this kinda game was rubbish. So leaving that aside, i like this game and i give it 7.5/10 for its never-played gameplay and stunning visuals, at such historical PC... 


*EDITED :* 

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/9236/fouc2009022722095789.th.png

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/7274/fouc2009022722153262.th.png

*img520.imageshack.us/img520/4435/fouc2009022722170470.th.png

I am playing the game at 1024x768, with no AA and 2xAF. 
The settings were
Draw Distance - 80%
Texture Quality - High
Foliage Quality - High
Shadow Quality - Medium
Reflections Quality - Medium

I get steady 15-19FPS with these settings, which is still playable.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice review. Can you use fraps and tell us what your settings were and how much FPS you got.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2009)

@desiibond

Dude, my system went dead today morning.(Have a look at this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109560) 

Anyway i'll fix it by today night and install the games again by tomorrow. So please wait untill monday to see @ what settings i play the game. FYI, i played the game @ some settings maxed out with no AA and 2xAF.

Will also post some screenies too...


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Post edited. New screenies added. Also added details like at what visual settings i am playing the game. 
@desiibond
Forgot to check the option that displays the FPS at the screenies itself...


----------

